# stephen barnes and walter jon williams



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 15, 2006)

sci-fi fans who are also martial artists, check out stephen barnes and walter jon williams.  both are martial artists and sci-fi writers with heavy martial arts influence in their work.

does anybody know of any others?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2006)

Steven Perry, he wrote the Matador series, and several others in that setting.  

The Man Who Never Missed
The Machiavelli Interface
Matadors
The White Knife
The Omega Cage
The 97th Step
The Musashi Flex
Brother Death


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought of another one: S.M. Strirling

Most obvious in his Islands in the Sea of Time trilogy and whatever Dies the Fire/Protector's War series is called.

Oh, and Piers Anthony was an underbelt in Judo, and that shows up in Incarnation book "Wielding a Red Sword" but I really really can't recommend anything by him, unless you are in middle school.  (Well OK, I can, Tarot series and the first 3 Incarnation books, particularly the first one; On a Pale Horse.)

Lamont

PS: And Heinlein was proud to be a fencer, see Glory Road.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 15, 2006)

Walter Jon Williams has long been a favorite of mine.

Stephen Gould is an Akidoka, and I very much enjoy and recommend his book *Helm*.

I recently read a story in Asimov that was by a MA practitioner, but I don't remember which.  Lemme think on it.


----------

